# Nasty Dogs and Funky Kings - Partial cover of ZZ Top



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Recorded with Historic Makeover Les Paul, Gil Yaron pickups, AXE FX II into Logic Pro. No post eq on the rhythm tracks. Some mild eq on the solo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fnasty-dogs-funky-kings-partial-cover-zz-top


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah man. Too short. Stretch it out some more.


----------

